# Travelling to Australia while 457 Visa is processed



## Dada (Aug 21, 2013)

Hey,

I read many threads about this topic but at least I don´t found any sufficient answer, often the answers are contrarily.

I have lodged my 457 Visa at the 24th of September (Outside Australia), it´s still beeing processed (Of course, I know it can take up to 8 weeks or even longer!). In the near past,the processing time was 4 weeks, therefore I already booked my flights to Australia. The flight will be 3rd of December. 

Now the big question is, if the visa isn´t approved at this specific date, will it be possible to get a tourist visa for traveling? Start date for my new job is at the beginning of January. 

If so, do I have to leave and reenter the country once the 457 visa is approved to officially get it?

Thanks for your support and help!

Daniel


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm not aware of any reason you can't come to Australia on a tourist visa while waiting for the decision for your 457. However, it's possible Immigration will pay close attention to your tourist application if they feel there's a possibility that you'll start working before your 457 visa and that's something you absolutely can't do or you risk having them revoke any visas and banning you for 3 years.

I know the immigration website says not to book flights, sell your house, etc. before the decision is made, but I think that's to protect people from making expensive and life-changing decisions before knowing whether they are approved for their visa.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

You could be granted a tourist visa if you meet the "genuine visitor" requirements, (for example holidays), while you wait for the visa grant. The 457 can be granted while you are in Australia.

Keep in mind that a visa ceases to be in effect when another one comes into effect, so you want to make sure that you don't unintentionally apply for a tourist visa after the 457 has been granted .


----------



## kalle (Nov 26, 2013)

Daniel,

I'm in the exact same situation as you are.
Could you please keep us updated, in particular if you're traveling to Australia on a tourist visa? Would be really helpful for others!

Thanks!


----------

